
The Moral Character of Cryptographic Work - fosco
http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral.html
======
fosco
[http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral-
fn.pdf](http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral-fn.pdf)

